
Reversible computing - entelechy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reversible_computing
======
drallison
Generalized Reversible Computing and the Unconventional Computing Landscape--
talk by Michael Frank in the Stanford EE Computer Systems Colloquium.
[http://ee380.stanford.edu](http://ee380.stanford.edu).

